# Plant ID.



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey can anyone id the red plant thats turning green? Why in a whole a bunch just 2 stems are growing while the others are stunted?








Oh and a crypt id too.


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

The crypt looks like crypt wendtii to me.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Bump


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Hard to say for sure, but it looks like it's probably a Nesaea. Opposite leaves, right?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Oh it does look quite a lot like Nesaea sp. Since I am pretty close to south east asia it might be Nesaea. I thought it might be R. macrandra or rotundifolia. But its growing under 2.1 WPG of CFLs. With mineralized soil and no CO2. I do dose NPK and do weekly water changes but not religiously.
Any more id points for Nesaea?


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

Only a guess but I mean the crypt might also be Cryptocoryne beckettii. In the "normal" beckettii the margin of the submersed leaves is frequently curved to the lower side. I believe to see that in Your plant. 
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/bec/bec_x_Krombholz_x.jpg
http://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Gallery/bec/bec.html
However it's difficult to differentiate within the group of the closely related Sri Lanka crypts (beckettii, wendtii, undulata, walkeri).


----------



## totziens (Jun 28, 2008)

In Malaysia, Crypt wendtii is the most commonly sold crypt. It's also passed around among hobbyists. That's the reason I believe it's more likely to be wendtii. Unfortunately, you may never see the flower in submerged form to get a more positive id. You may try to keep some of them emersed and wait for the flower.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Ok guys, I am not so much worried about crypt. But I would really really like to get an accurate id for the red/orangish stem plant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Well, that's about as accurate as we can be for now. It's a bit tough because of the photo, so maybe if you took another, perhaps out of the tank?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Would these do?


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Bump.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I'm sorry, but it's just to difficult at this point to make an educated guess.


----------



## Tanan (Mar 11, 2009)

Cant even point me to right direction?


----------



## JeffyFunk (Apr 6, 2006)

More likely than not, it's probably the infamous Nesaea sp 'Red'. Nobody in our local planted aquarium society has had any success with this plant - it stunts super easily and never recovers. Miremonster recently reported that there may be an id on the plant (in Aqua Planta), but other than the name, I don't think that's going to help you in any way to grow it.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

@JeffyFunk: At least that what's known in the hobby in Europe as Nesaea sp. is described as new species, Nesaea praetermissa:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...5989-nesaea-praetermissa-n-sp-red-leaved.html
Yet to be confirmed that this plant is identical with the Nesaea sp. "Red Leaved" in the U.S. But I believe it's very likely.


----------

